

Show HN: Liaar, create a fake REST API in a minute - afshinmeh
http://usablica.github.io/liaar/

======
acrim
This could be very useful when integrating against an API that isn't available
to a dev server - either because of network restrictions, or because it's
still being developed.

~~~
afshinmeh
Indeed, the idea behind this module is to provide a simple way to create REST
APIs. However, I'm working on it to enable it for cross-domain XHR requests as
well.

